# Eco in Blue Ray Metallic= Sunny Day Pics



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks black lol but shines really well!! I wish GM would offer the cruze in a sky blue color like the 12-14' ford mustangs.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great looking pictures! What products do you like using on your wash and detail?


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> Great looking pictures! What products do you like using on your wash and detail?


he said it


> Finished with Groits


I saw some other pics with groits best in show wax and immediately went out a bought it, well worth the $20 bucks. I love this stuff now, excellent shine.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lots of people say the Blue Ray looks black (which I don't think is a bad thing personally), but in the sun, it's a really cool looking color. Lots of purple in it. Pictures don't do it justice (speaking from the experience of my own LTZ). 

Nice looking car. I'll have to get some similar pics of mine soon.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Great looking pictures! What products do you like using on your wash and detail?


I actually run it through the touch less at the chevron and then just wax it. But I do use Groits, like I said. 

And some black magic silicone tire spray. 

View attachment 76978



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## audiophile64 (Apr 16, 2011)

I love this color too but I got the black granite metallic but I was really torn just that they had fully loaded LTZ in black granite so I took that car


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job on the pictures and on the wash..looks cleaner than someone's we know around here...





eepwallA: h34r: eepwallA:


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Nice job on the pictures and on the wash..looks cleaner than someone's we know around here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Trevor. I feel bad because I spent... Maybe 30 minutes on it. Including driving through the wash. Not too bad for a car with 12,300 miles on it. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Thanks Trevor. I feel bad because I spent... Maybe 30 minutes on it. Including driving through the wash. Not too bad for a car with 12,300 miles on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolz that's even better! You are welcome.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

I love my Blue Ray Metallic...to be honest it was a 2nd choice though. Rainforest Green was my first choice.

Since I bought it in December, it was cloudy and the color didn't really pop, but we've had a few nice sunny days in the past month and I can really see the color now. 

Will have to try the Groits as well.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, it's so sexy y'all!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So fresh and so clean


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm glad they added the color to the cruze. It's on most other models. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Lego-Man (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice car! Big fan of the Blue Ray Metallic and how it sometimes looks Black. That's why we got that color.


----------

